# Updated Google Wallet APK?



## kwatch (Sep 20, 2011)

Does anyone have the apk for the updated Google Wallet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Open with Play Store.


----------



## kwatch (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

kwatch said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Should update from the market from here on as well.
Mine has been.


----------



## kwatch (Sep 20, 2011)

Hmm..not working from the market. Still get the "item isn't available by your carrier" message.


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

may have something to do with your fingerprint, what ROM are you running?


----------



## otsoccer15 (Apr 10, 2012)

Not working for me either. Running AOKP with Lean Kernel here. I've tried fixing the market link through Titanium Backup but Wallet doesn't show up in the list.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwatch (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm running AOKP and I've also tried the TB trick too. No dice. Hopefully someone can put up the new apk so we can sideload.



otsoccer15 said:


> Not working for me either. Running AOKP with Lean Kernel here. I've tried fixing the market link through Titanium Backup but Wallet doesn't show up in the list.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah would be great to have.

Sent from my Ultra Smooth Kanged up Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## StormCell (Dec 29, 2011)

Worked for me running stock and Franco r133. Perfect.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

Mine loads from the market just fine...lean kernel and aokp b30...I can pull the apk is needed and its breaking the rules (which I don't think it is breaking the rules)...just wait to I get home

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

I searched rootzwiki and found this in about 10 seconds. 
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44601870/com.google.android.apps.walletnfcrel-2.apk
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

Here's my upload:

Google Wallet 1.1 r57v5


----------



## kwatch (Sep 20, 2011)

This is the previous version of Wallet. It got updated yesterday.



thejron said:


> I searched rootzwiki and found this in about 10 seconds.
> http://dl.dropbox.co...letnfcrel-2.apk
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kwatch (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks! That's it. Appreciate it.



jakeday said:


> Here's my upload:
> 
> Google Wallet 1.1 r57v5


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

jakeday said:


> Here's my upload:
> 
> Google Wallet 1.1 r57v5


Thanks.


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

mine was linked to the market and updated like twice and now I went to see this new update and its no longer linked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

well i just updated through the market and ty guys for the uploads...saved me from having to do it...lmao, im lazy!!!


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Downloaded and opened, secure element still good to go. 
I'm so paranoid about screwing that up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

In the market mine isn't listed under installed but was able to update under the all apps tab.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks very much guys!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## calihawki (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for uploading the APK!


----------

